# Gibraltar Social scene and Driving Licence HELP !



## Ricky Willis

Hi Everyone,

This is my first post so appologies if im posting in wrong area or whatever but im sure ill get the hang of it ! Anyway, im moving out to La Linea in 2 weeks and will be working in Gibraltar i would like to get a GIB driving licence rather than a spanish one but as i understand i would be a resident of spain ??? Is there any way to get a GIB licence whilst living on the spanish side of the border ?? also im moving out there by my self and was wondering what the people and social scene are like ? as gibraltar is part of the uk i would immagine it would be mostly english speaking ?? and are there many people from UK working over in GIB ?

Thanks for your help !!

Ricky


----------



## Alcalaina

Hi Ricky, welcome to the forum! I live about 50 miles northwest of Gibraltar.

According to this website you have to have been resident in Gib for 6 months before they will give you a driving licence. Why do you not want a Spanish licence?
Persons wishing to reside in Gibraltar

English is the official language but about a quarter of the population are Spanish. They speak Spanish with a local dialect called _llanito_ which contains lots of hybrid "Spanglish" words like "chingum" (chewing gum). There are lots of other nationalities there too - Moroccans, Portuguese, Italians ...

Because of the presence of the British military and lots of tourists there are loads of bars, clubs, restaurants etc to suit every taste. Lots of Brits commute from Spain into Gib to work and shop, and the traffic queues can get horrendous. If you are living in La Linea you should seriously consider getting a bike!


----------



## Ricky Willis

Thanks for the quick reply, yeah I suppose a spanish licence is probably the way forward . . . just heard the test in Gib wasn't half as difficult, plus i dont speak any spanish (yet). A bike sounds a good idea to get from la linea to gib so will more than likely opt for that option ! Are there any other towns which I could live within cycling distance to the border ?? have been looking arround for a place to rent but the prices seem to differ dramaticly anything from 450 - 750 euro from practicly the same thing ! will have to do a bit of searching on my trip over next week !


----------



## Alcalaina

Ricky Willis said:


> Thanks for the quick reply, yeah I suppose a spanish licence is probably the way forward . . . just heard the test in Gib wasn't half as difficult, plus i dont speak any spanish (yet). A bike sounds a good idea to get from la linea to gib so will more than likely opt for that option ! Are there any other towns which I could live within cycling distance to the border ?? have been looking arround for a place to rent but the prices seem to differ dramaticly anything from 450 - 750 euro from practicly the same thing ! will have to do a bit of searching on my trip over next week !


Are you starting to learn to drive from scratch then? If you already have a UK licence you don't need to take a test to change it for a Spanish one. If you don't drive at all yet, it sounds like a moped might be a better bet!

San Roque is also worth looking at, not too far away, a bit more up-market and the public transport is very good. There are lots of rather seedy apartment blocks in La Linea so don't commit yourself to anything until you've seen it.


----------



## Ricky Willis

I can already drive but got pulled over the morning after a stag doo and was slightly over the limit . . . so licence is gone, which is the reason for the spanish or Gib licence. Do you have learner or provisional licences in spain which you could drive a moped or motorbike ?? without having a full licence ??


----------



## Alcalaina

Ricky Willis said:


> I can already drive but got pulled over the morning after a stag doo and was slightly over the limit . . . so licence is gone, which is the reason for the spanish or Gib licence. Do you have learner or provisional licences in spain which you could drive a moped or motorbike ?? without having a full licence ??


There is no equivalent to a provisional licence here but you can drive a moped up to 50cc with a Category B licence - How to Drive a Moped in Spain | eHow.com


----------



## Stravinsky

Ricky Willis said:


> I can already drive but got pulled over the morning after a stag doo and was slightly over the limit . . . so licence is gone, which is the reason for the spanish or Gib licence. Do you have learner or provisional licences in spain which you could drive a moped or motorbike ?? without having a full licence ??


So ... you are saying that you have lost your National licence by drink drive and you are wanting to take a Spanish / Gib licence instead by taking a new test?


----------



## Ricky Willis

Stravinsky said:


> So ... you are saying that you have lost your National licence by drink drive and you are wanting to take a Spanish / Gib licence instead by taking a new test?


Basicly ive lost my UK licence but am only banned from driving in the UK, im free to drive in any other country aslong as I have some sort of valid licence, obviously my UK one has been revoked so a spanish one will be an alternative so I can continue with my career, what is a cat B licence ?? is there any sort of test involved with getting one of these ??


----------



## Ricky Willis

Ricky Willis said:


> Basicly ive lost my UK licence but am only banned from driving in the UK, im free to drive in any other country aslong as I have some sort of valid licence, obviously my UK one has been revoked so a spanish one will be an alternative so I can continue with my career, what is a cat B licence ?? is there any sort of test involved with getting one of these ??


Thanks for all the help and info, Have just seen there is a test and exam to complete for a cat B, what exactly do spain class as a moped ?? is it 50cc or less or could you say ride a 125cc on the same cat B licence ??


----------



## Stravinsky

Ricky Willis said:


> Basicly ive lost my UK licence but am only banned from driving in the UK, im free to drive in any other country aslong as I have some sort of valid licence, obviously my UK one has been revoked so a spanish one will be an alternative so I can continue with my career, what is a cat B licence ?? is there any sort of test involved with getting one of these ??


Thats true, you can take another test in a different country, but you wont be able to drive in the UK with it for the duration of the ban

Spanish tests iirc are conducted in Spanish, so that may be a problem for you

What are you going to tell the insurance company you decide to use, as they usually aske about previous offences?


----------



## jojo

Ricky Willis said:


> Thanks for all the help and info, Have just seen there is a test and exam to complete for a cat B, what exactly do spain class as a moped ?? is it 50cc or less or could you say ride a 125cc on the same cat B licence ??


You could possibly drive one of those dreadful little Aixum cars (dont let anyone you know see you tho LOL)

Jo xxx


----------



## jojo

.......... you have to have a medical periodically in Spain to drive tho dont you???????????

Jo xxx


----------



## Stravinsky

jojo said:


> .......... you have to have a medical periodically in Spain to drive tho dont you???????????
> 
> Jo xxx


Yes you need a physiwhotsit periodically


----------



## jojo

Ricky Willis said:


> Basicly ive lost my UK licence but am only banned from driving in the UK, im free to drive in any other country aslong as I have some sort of valid licence, obviously my UK one has been revoked so a spanish one will be an alternative so I can continue with my career, what is a cat B licence ?? is there any sort of test involved with getting one of these ??


I could be wrong, but isnt Gibraltar officially part of the UK?????

Jo xxx


----------



## Ricky Willis

Stravinsky said:


> Thats true, you can take another test in a different country, but you wont be able to drive in the UK with it for the duration of the ban
> 
> Spanish tests iirc are conducted in Spanish, so that may be a problem for you
> 
> What are you going to tell the insurance company you decide to use, as they usually aske about previous offences?


Ill obviously declaire everything to them and see what they say, Can you take a test in english ?? like for the theory part ?? and what are the insurance prices like over there in spain ??


----------



## Ricky Willis

jojo said:


> I could be wrong, but isnt Gibraltar officially part of the UK?????
> 
> Jo xxx


Yeah it is jo but ill be living in La Linea just accross the border so will be a resident of spain ! which hopefully means spanish driving licence :clap2:


----------



## Stravinsky

Ricky Willis said:


> Ill obviously declaire everything to them and see what they say, Can you take a test in english ?? like for the theory part ?? and what are the insurance prices like over there in spain ??


As far as I know, the Spanish Test is in Spanish. Thats why I said earlier that you might have a problem. If thats the case, before you take your test, you will need to learn some Spanish. I have heard that the theory test can be taken in English, but it's not cheap

HERE


----------



## jojo

Ricky Willis said:


> Yeah it is jo but ill be living in La Linea just accross the border so will be a resident of spain ! which hopefully means spanish driving licence :clap2:



But your UK licence will come into effect in Gibraltar. If it was that easy all convicted drunk drivers would nip across the channel and get another licence in another country and then go back to the UK! 

There are centres where you can take the theory part of the test in English, but they're expensive - I believe theres one in Marbella. Personally I dont think that you'll get away with being able to do any of this without huge problems, lots of paperwork etc, but its gonna take you a long time to get it all organised. Nothing is simple in Spain. Also you'll need some lessons cos there are alot of different rules in Spain which, when taking the practical will come into play.

If you're going to live in La Linear, its going to be easier to walk into Gib, thats what most people do simply cos getting in and out is "terminal" by car

Jo xxx


----------



## Ricky Willis

jojo said:


> But your UK licence will come into effect in Gibraltar. If it was that easy all convicted drunk drivers would nip across the channel and get another licence in another country and then go back to the UK!
> 
> There are centres where you can take the theory part of the test in English, but they're expensive - I believe theres one in Marbella. Personally I dont think that you'll get away with being able to do any of this without huge problems, lots of paperwork etc, but its gonna take you a long time to get it all organised. Nothing is simple in Spain. Also you'll need some lessons cos there are alot of different rules in Spain which, when taking the practical will come into play.
> 
> If you're going to live in La Linear, its going to be easier to walk into Gib, thats what most people do simply cos getting in and out is "terminal" by car
> 
> Jo xxx


Yeah, its a spanish licence im after which is nothing to do with UK, once i get spanish residency i will have the right to a spanish driving licence . . . . i will be working in gib, but living in spain so it will be a spanish licence im after, seen as its my country of residence . . . . Has anyone moved from UK and completed a test in spain ?? how difficult is it in comparison to UK ?? I know i dont need the licence for work whilst working in gib (seen as its so small) but i will be moving on to australlia after 12 months and need ANY licence so i can drive over there ! also for anyone who has experience crossing the border, how strict are they ?? for tobacco and **** etc . . . they search everyone ??


----------



## Stravinsky

Ricky Willis said:


> Yeah, its a spanish licence im after which is nothing to do with UK, once i get spanish residency i will have the right to a spanish driving licence . . . . i will be working in gib, but living in spain so it will be a spanish licence im after, seen as its my country of residence . . . . Has anyone moved from UK and completed a test in spain ?? how difficult is it in comparison to UK ?? I know i dont need the licence for work whilst working in gib (seen as its so small) but i will be moving on to australlia after 12 months and need ANY licence so i can drive over there ! also for anyone who has experience crossing the border, how strict are they ?? for tobacco and **** etc . . . they search everyone ??


Did you not read the link I gave you in my last post?  - Yes, its more difficult and very expensive.

Australia ... You've checked their requirements? From what I have read, if you end up with a Spanish licence, you will find yourself taking another test in Australia after 6 months as there is no reciprocal agreement between the countries

LINK HERE


----------



## jojo

Ricky Willis said:


> Yeah, its a spanish licence im after which is nothing to do with UK, once i get spanish residency i will have the right to a spanish driving licence . . . . i will be working in gib, but living in spain so it will be a spanish licence im after, seen as its my country of residence . . . . Has anyone moved from UK and completed a test in spain ?? how difficult is it in comparison to UK ?? I know i dont need the licence for work whilst working in gib (seen as its so small) but i will be moving on to australlia after 12 months and need ANY licence so i can drive over there ! also for anyone who has experience crossing the border, how strict are they ?? for tobacco and **** etc . . . they search everyone ??



I have a friend whose daughter is going through getting her licence now and, altho I'm not sure of the details, its going on and on and she has to have "X" amount of lessons with a qualified instructor, but she is starting from scratch as she's only ever ridden a moped (oh and she's totally bilingual having lived here since she was 6). I also have another friend who lost her licence in the UK a good few years ago and left the country before she could get it back (again I'm not sure of the details). She's going back and forth to the UK to retake her test as its easier than trying to get a spanish one?? - she has just passed her theory back there tho, so I believe is now waiting for a test date

As for bringing stuff back from Gib, its random. If you're caught they're pretty heavy. But if you're working there everyday and walking over then you could just bring your legal amount back with you everyday??? I suspect they'd search you if you had several carrier bags of "stuff" with you!? Not easy to hide it on "your person" is it??!

Jo xxx


----------



## Alcalaina

Ricky Willis said:


> Yeah, its a spanish licence im after which is nothing to do with UK, once i get spanish residency i will have the right to a spanish driving licence . . . . i will be working in gib, but living in spain so it will be a spanish licence im after, seen as its my country of residence . . . . Has anyone moved from UK and completed a test in spain ?? how difficult is it in comparison to UK ?? I know i dont need the licence for work whilst working in gib (seen as its so small) but i will be moving on to australlia after 12 months and need ANY licence so i can drive over there ! also for anyone who has experience crossing the border, how strict are they ?? for tobacco and **** etc . . . they search everyone ??


If you are thinking of driving in to Gib to bring out booze and **** over the duty free limits, forget it. They are having a clampdown on smuggling now because it is costing the Spanish government about 4 billion euros a year in tax. There are a lot more searches than there used to be and the fines are very high. They can also impound your car!

The limits are 200 cigarettes and 1 litre of spirits.


----------



## gus-lopez

The one thing that no one has mentioned is that under EC law no person can be the holder of a licence in more than 1 country ! No I don't agree with it & how they managed to creep it in without hardly anyone knowing defies belief. If , like my brother ( who had to do it in the days before reciprocal licences ) , you have paid for taken & passed a test for a licence in 4 countries then surely you are entiled to hold them ? It's like saying you can't buy & own a car in more than 1 country .


----------



## jojo

gus-lopez said:


> The one thing that no one has mentioned is that under EC law no person can be the holder of a licence in more than 1 country !


 If someone loses their licence in one country for any reason, they should lose the right to have a licence anywhere else for the duration of their ban. Surely only being able to have one makes that enforcement easier!???

Jo xxx


----------



## Ricky Willis

Alcalaina said:


> If you are thinking of driving in to Gib to bring out booze and **** over the duty free limits, forget it. They are having a clampdown on smuggling now because it is costing the Spanish government about 4 billion euros a year in tax. There are a lot more searches than there used to be and the fines are very high. They can also impound your car!
> 
> The limits are 200 cigarettes and 1 litre of spirits.


Yeah ive read about vehicles being impounded etc . . i wasnt planning on stocking up with the car or anything, was planning on bringing 200 tabs a day out when i walk home from work accross the border then flying home once a month or so from an EU airport malaga or something to make an extra few quid as the wage drop is going to be arround 6k for me . . . . gib sounds quite a rip off unless ya buying cigarettes, spirits or fuel . . . everything else seems to be through the roof from what ive looked into !


----------



## Stravinsky

How much are **** then in Gib? They are about €26 for 200 in Spain


----------



## gus-lopez

Stravinsky said:


> How much are **** then in Gib? They are about €26 for 200 in Spain


More like 30€ around here ? Plus hasn't the gov. put up the prices by 25c again as from today ? I'm sure I read it somewhere this morning.


----------



## Ricky Willis

Stravinsky said:


> How much are **** then in Gib? They are about €26 for 200 in Spain


From what I can gather they are arround £15 - £16 for 200 in GIB which is conciderably less than £60 in the Uk !! The prices are through the roof over here even some petrol stations etc charging over £7 for 20 cigarettes !


----------



## UKMarbella2009

*La Linea/Gibraltar*



Ricky Willis said:


> From what I can gather they are arround £15 - £16 for 200 in GIB which is conciderably less than £60 in the Uk !! The prices are through the roof over here even some petrol stations etc charging over £7 for 20 cigarettes !


If you're living in La Linea, and working in Gibraltar, I wouldn't worry about a car. No matter where you're heading in gibraltar it will be quicker via bicycle or moped.

It's on average 45 mins to get into Gib by car, and expensive or impossible to park that close to where you want to be (so you'll have to walk anyway).

Only reason to get a car would be to head up the coast of Spain, or inland

SNIP


----------



## MartinManilva

If you live in La Linea you could manage perfectly well without driving, from a work point of view. The social scene is good and there are lots of young English people around as the Gaming Companies nearly all have a prescence in Gib. The public transport in the area around La Linea is quite good if you wanted to explore the coast.


----------



## UKMarbella2009

*JoJo*



UKMarbella2009 said:


> If you're living in La Linea, and working in Gibraltar, I wouldn't worry about a car. No matter where you're heading in gibraltar it will be quicker via bicycle or moped.
> 
> It's on average 45 mins to get into Gib by car, and expensive or impossible to park that close to where you want to be (so you'll have to walk anyway).
> 
> Only reason to get a car would be to head up the coast of Spain, or inland
> 
> SNIP


Can anyone tell me why 'JoJo' has removed a link to a website on my post ? The comment seems to be 'advert'. This makes no sense as it is an information site, directly linked to the thread. Also, every other post in the thread has massive adverts all other it, some with big graphics and images, bigger than the actual post itself !!!???


----------



## Stravinsky

UKMarbella2009 said:


> Can anyone tell me why 'JoJo' has removed a link to a website on my post ? The comment seems to be 'advert'. This makes no sense as it is an information site, directly linked to the thread. Also, every other post in the thread has massive adverts all other it, some with big graphics and images, bigger than the actual post itself !!!???


I suggest you pm her ... moderation discussion is not allowed on the forums. Thanks


----------

